# Getting A New Pistol



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Guys I've been looking at pistols and have narrowed it down to two. I'm looking for a "pocket" pistol and have decided it's between a Ruger LC9 or a Sig P290. Looking for pros and cons on each one. I have a Taurus titanium Judge with 2" barrel which is a great self defense gun but too big for my pocket to be carrying all the time. They both have great reviews but have seen where people are complaining about the trigger being hard to pull on the LC9, is it really that hard to pull ?? I can get the LC9 here for $359 with one clip, or $399 with two clips and a case. The P290 is $499 with one clip, case and laser already on it. If anyone has either one of these guns, any info and feedback would be appreciated.:bigok:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have never owned either, but i have looked into the ruger when i bought mine. I have shot the ruger lc9 and it is nice. I think the trigger pull problem was pressed more towards women. Never looked at the sig but i know if its a sig it will be nice.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

My daughter has the P290 with night sights, laser, and extended mag. Great little pocket gun.
I'm a major Sig fan.. they just make good stuff. I've held the LC9 several times, and am just not a fan.... but that's me.

Another one you might like even better (depending on the size of your hand) is the new Sig P938. It is identical to the P238 (.380) but in 9mm. I think it is 1/4" longer.. I plan on snagging one as soon as they come available. I love the look... like a mini 1911.
From what I hear, late June or July release.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Both are good guns. I would go with the Sig. For a little more money than the ruger, you get 2 mags, night sights and a laser.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

When your talking carrying for self defense just think on what your thoughts would be if you were in confrontation and the other was pointing this red light at you. Would you want to take it any further? If you did it would be the dumbest mistake of your life! That laser is a huge deterant. As much as we like to shoot its nice to have that that silent extra message to say.... Plus there is no guessing where that bullet is going if they are that stupid. You can find wallet holsters that fit some of these even with the laser mounted. then you know exactly where and what position its in.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

As you may know, first and foremost, the pistol must feel right in your hand. As far as a "pocket pistol", anything without laser sights should be ruled out. Eagleeye is dead-on. I cant think of anything more intimidating than that dot on your chest. The Smith & Wesson M&P 340 - 357 is a fine piece, that can be shot cheap.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

FNH 5.7x28 will be my next pistol...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear the little sigs are awesome


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Sig 100%!!!! Rugers are garbage in my book.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bruiser said:


> Sig 100%!!!! Rugers are garbage in my book.


Now let's be nice. Ruger makes a fine firearm and always has. It's never let me down. I even own one of those cheap hi points to keep in the four wheeler. Over 1,000 rounds through it not one hiccup. I carry a Springfield. You can't go wrong with either. It's just up to your wallet. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I totally agree with mossyoak. Ruger builds some fantastic stuff. I haven't really done my research on the 290 even though I love sig's. Me personally I'd go with the sig. If I got the LC9 which I am familiar with I'd put a Crimson Trace on it first thing.

I know I'm pbly preaching to the choir but read this, it's more important than the brand weapon you select.

They taught us 90% of all Civilian hand gun encounters are within 15 feet. Keep that in mind. Self Defense is Self Defense and mostly point blank shooting. Buy something you have confidence in and get yourself well acquainted with it. 

If you're going to carry an automatic be sure you maintain it keep it oiled. Fire it every few months and give your magazine spring time to rest. Every time you change ammo run a few through the weapon and make sure it will feed it properly. This maintenance is a whole lot easier said than done. Don't expect to load it and never treat it right. An auto is like a woman you've gotta pay attention to it and treat her right. If you don't she may or may not treat you right. 

If you can't maintain an auto then get a revolver. They're like men. Put good food in them and they're pretty much good to go. Load them set them on the shelf, come back later and pull the trigger and you'll get results. No they're not sexy and they're a little fat but they get the job done.

Most importantly shoot QUALITY self defense ammunition. There's alot of options out there now days but don't shoot just good old hollow points. If you have to pull the trigger you want someone going down. For good not to come back and sue you.

Good luck buddy and sorry for rambling lol. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input fellas. I'm kinda leaning toward the sig just because it already has the night sights and laser with it. BOTH guns feel real good in my hand, very comfortable. Actually the most comfortable one I held in "my" hand was the Beretta PX4 Storm Sub Compact, but it holds 15 rounds and is really just a little too fat to be carrying all the time, it's also $499 here.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

another option is the springfield xdm series


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes i agree with walker. I have and carry a springfield xd9 tactical, and have shot the xdm. It comes in a .40 :rockn:IMO springfield is one of the best made, and much more affordable. Mine has been swimming, dropped several times from 20' + from tree stand, dropped in mud, it even spent a weekend alone in the woods (lost it)and will still cycle as many rounds as you like. If im not mistaken alot of the lc9 i have see have the lasers on them.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

The XDm is a little big for a pocket pistol though. My wife has the XDm compact 9mm, 13+1 or 19+1 is a nice option. Although I am a glock guy, these XD's are starting to change my mind. My son has a XD tactical .45acp and its a nice gun too! 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

All Im gonna say is KIMBER


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ very nice but not a poor mans pistol. Lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It's looking like I'm gonna go with the Sig P290. Thanks for all the input guys. I'm just gonna spend the little bit of extra money and get the better pistol, wish I could shoot both before I bought one. LOL But so far EVERYONE I have talked to about it says you just can't go wrong with the Sig.. I don't know whole alot about automatic handguns so all this info is kinda new to me, I've always been a revolver guy.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Get a couple spare mags. Every month or so switch then out. Give the springs time to relax. Grab a good self defense round, Winchester ranger Xt, xtx, Remington golden saber, hornady critical defense and shoot a few to make sure it'll cycle through the gun. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Agreed.... Also, yeah the Kimber isnt cheap by any means, but oh man it feels great shooting it. Best $1200 I spent on a pistol. .45 cal 1911


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

get a "high point" hahahah


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Hi-Point!!! LOL Mind as well buy a Kahr Arms pistol...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have a ruger LC9, and i love it... the trigger pulls really long, but hey, it has no safety, so that is kind of like the safety. not a gun you take to the range just to shoot anyway. it fits in your pocket well. I also have the crimson trace on it and love it as well.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bruiser said:


> Hi-Point!!! LOL Mind as well buy a Kahr Arms pistol...


Don't knock it till you try it. As far as reliable I've dropped over 1,000 steel casing rounds through my hi point .45 flawlessly. It stays in my four wheeler and boat and never cleaned. I wouldn't carry one as it weighs alot but good bang for your buck IMO. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^man tells the truth. I sold ALOT of them and had no returns. They're just so God awful looking and heavy as a brick. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Ive shot them before. I guess its a good beater gun to keep thrown in an atv or something.... but uhhh yeah, if you can afford better, definitely do. lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

LCP or LC9, whichever you prefer! I have both and love them.

I carry the g27 most though, P3at is for when I can't dress around it, or pocket carry. LC9 is kind of a wierd inbetween for me, if I can carry the lc9 I can carry the g27 so I usually carry my baby (g27).

My theory on it, you need to carry 100% of the time (if you carry at all), so however that gets acomplished...do it! I carry 2 different guns because sometimes shorts and a t shirt you can't conceal a sub compact very well...so I use the p3at. The point is that you are carrying. Big guns make you lazy carrying and you think, oh man it's just too bulky/heavy and you end up stopping all together. 

If you get a few mins check out nutnfancy's "Obligation of Carry"






I know i didn't help you decide much, but I don't like the lc9 for carry...it's a nice gun and all but if I can carry that I can carry my 27.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> ^man tells the truth. I sold ALOT of them and had no returns. They're just so God awful looking and heavy as a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol but the weight makes the .45 shoot like a .22 ha ha. They are pretty awful looking guns.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bruiser said:


> Ive shot them before. I guess its a good beater gun to keep thrown in an atv or something.... but uhhh yeah, if you can afford better, definitely do. lol


 
Thats the reason i bought it. And by all means i would not buy one as a carry weapon due to weight and size.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> Ive shot them before. I guess its a good beater gun to keep thrown in an atv or something.... but uhhh yeah, if you can afford better, definitely do. lol


Ever seen a Comanche arms super Comanche? That is one heck of an ATV gun lol. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Decided to revive this thread with an update. I went with the Sig P290. Man all I can say it this gun is sweet. Shoots great and VERY accurate. I've only put a few hundred rounds through it but it worked flawlessly. At first I wasn't too crazy about the stiff trigger but I got used to it and am shooting it with very good accuracy now. Still kinda second guessing myself as it actually came down to this one or a Beretta PK40 which was the most comfortable gun I've held in my hand, it just fit my hand great. But basically went with the Sig because of reliability. Thanks for everyones suggestions.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love a sig. Wish I could find an older P220 in .45


----------

